# 3x IG inf squads for sale or trade



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

•All three squads are unassembled and unpainted and come with everything except instructions or original box. I was planning on building an infantry horde but I feel like 160 guys is enough.

•I would like to sell them for 20 USD each and the buyer would have to pick up the tab for shipping. I am more then willing to do a trade. I am looking for SMs to start a Black Templar army. I dont care what kind of shape they are in but I can talk to you more about that in PM.

• I'll ship where ever you need me to as you will be paying for it. In the case of a trade, I'll pay for shipping if you do, as I feel like the costs will be roughtly equal. 

Note: If you want me to get delivery confermation or insurance please let me know and bear in mind that the cost would be on you.
Full disclosiure - I get a military discount at the local UPS shop so I will be passing that on to the buyer.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

I forgot to mention this lot also comes with transfers from Orks Guard and Battle Sisters. I normally throw them away but I suppose someone could make use of them.


----------

